# اطلب خرائط بناء



## ناظم العراقي (21 يوليو 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ارجو من اخواني اعضاء هذا المنتدى الرائع بمساعدتي قدر المستطاع من خلال تزويدي بخرائط تصميمية لبناء بيت بسيط بمساحة 1509 متر مربع يشمل غرف نوم عدد 2 وصالة صغيرة وسط البيت وصالة كبيرة لاستقبال الضيوف اضافة الى المطبخ والحمام والمرافق الصحية وذلك لانني انوي بناء بيتي وبحاجة ماسة الى هذه الخريطة المناسبة لتقليل التكاليف مع فائق شكريواحتراماتي الى كافة الاخوة​


----------



## saadshawkat (9 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم احبائي المهندسين الكرام.
ارجو التكرم بخارطه بيت مساحته 12متر *17متر اي الواجهه12متر علما انه ملاسق من جانبيه بالجيرانواذا كان ولا بد مساحه قريبه من مساحتي وانا اتصرف بالابعاد ( الطابق الارضي غرفتان نوم مع صاله للرجال واخرى للنساء ومطبخ وخدمات وارغب بحمام داخل صالة الرجال)


----------



## مهند الجنابي (9 أبريل 2009)

الاخ سعد شوكت ساحاول تلبية طلبك قريبا ان شاء اللة


----------



## توفيق إيبش (9 أبريل 2009)

شكرا لكم أخواني المهندسين العرب


----------



## أم رفيف (22 مايو 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخواني المهندسين الكرام 
ارجو منكم تزويدي بخارطة منزل بمساحة 200 م الواجهه 10 م والعمق 20م وان يكون بطابقين ولكم مني جزيل الشكر 
ارجو السرعة في الرد


----------



## فاهم الداود (28 مايو 2009)

ان موقعكم الموقر افضل موقع علمي اشاهده الى يومنا هذا عبر الانترنت واشكر كافة القائمين عليه ونتمنى لكم التوفيق لذا نطلب من سيادتكم التفضل بالموافقة على من يتبرع لنا بارسال مخطط ومرتسمات وجدوى اقتصادية لمول ( سوق تجاري ) وتقبلو منا فائق الشكر والتقدير والاحترام
[email protected]


----------



## معماريمن (29 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم

جزاكم الله الف خير اخوتي ،،،

نعرف جميعا ان التصاميم اليوم تعمل بالنقاش بين المصمم والعميل ليصل الى افضل تصميم لذلك فهو يقام على اساس

اتفاق تصميم بمقابل فارجو ان تعذروا اخوتي المهندسين على عدم الرد عليكم ،

تحياتي العاطره

اخوكم:معماريمن


----------



## معتز ص (31 مايو 2009)

جزيت خيرااااااااااااا


----------



## hagar (4 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ممكن تزويدي بخريطة بيت ذو طابقين مساحة 200م الطول 20 م والعرض 10 م وارجو ترك من الامام مساحة 5 امتار لعمل حديقة وهكذا يكون البناء على 150 متر مع جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## mostafaderiss (3 نوفمبر 2009)

اهلا

ممکن خریطة بیت 7 فی 20 متر لطابقین او اکثر


----------



## mostafaderiss (3 نوفمبر 2009)

*mostafaderiss*

اهلا

ممکن خریطة بیت 7 فی 20 متر لطابقین او اکثر


----------



## الميكانيكا (4 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
ممكن لو سمحتو خارطة منزل واجهة 10 متر والعمق 20 متر


----------



## Eng.Ibraheim (4 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم . أخواني أعضاء المنتدي أرجوا تزويدي برسومات معمارية ( مساقط أفقية أو مخططات ) لأكادميات بحرية


----------



## زينب عودة (17 نوفمبر 2009)

اطلب خريطة بناء مساحة 5×20 متر لطابقين


----------



## فلافيو74 (17 نوفمبر 2009)

وفقكم الله ورعاكم


----------



## فلافيو74 (17 نوفمبر 2009)

*طلب خرائط*

يمكنكم تزويدى بخريطة منزل بطول 12م وعرض14م على شارعين


----------



## البرهمي (25 نوفمبر 2009)

:77:اريد خريطة لمنزل مساحته 240م2 الواجهة 15 والطول 16م وعلى اربع جهات (فيلا) ولكم مني جزيل الشكر والامتنان


----------



## nooonee (12 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم/ اتمنى تزويدي بخارطه لبيت مساحته 400 م حيث ان الارض مربعه اي من جهه الجنوب والغرب والشمال والشرق = 20 _حيث يؤخذ من الواجهه 4 امتار وعلى مدار البيت 2 م 
البيت ودي يتكون من دور فقط بحث يتكون من مجلس رجال -وغرفه طعام-ومجلس نساء-وغرفتين-وصاله-ومطبخ مفتوح على الصاله-ومخزن بالقرب من المطبخ
ايضا اتمنى من ان تكون الصاله ركنيه بحيث تمكني من وضع عدد اكبر من النوافذ
انا جاده فارجو الاهتمام بطلبي قدر الامكان
شاكره تعاونكم


----------



## nooonee (12 ديسمبر 2009)

نسيت باضافه 3 حمامات 1-حمام عند مجلس الرجال
2-حمام عند مجلس النساء
3- حمام عند الغرفتين (النوم)


----------



## نهاركم طيب (13 ديسمبر 2009)

في مواقع تعرض خرائط جميلة وبالمجان وبامكالنك التصرف بالبعاد


----------



## المشرف2 (29 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ارجو تزويدي بخرائط بناء عراقية لارض مساحته 200م / 10عرض و 20 عمق من طابقين مع حديقة وغرفتين نوم


----------



## المشرف2 (8 يناير 2010)

ممكن تزويدي بخريطة بناء عملية (تصميم بيت عراقي ) وليس غربي لمساحة 200م ، واجهة 10م وعمق 20


----------



## عراقي1 (20 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ممكن اطلب منك خارطة مساحة 12*18 مع جزيل البشكر


----------



## abuhmmada (21 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
الذين يطلبون تخطيط منزل برجاء مراسلتي على [email protected]


----------



## akrmelsehbi (21 مارس 2010)

الرجاء تصميم فيلا مساحة المسقوف 234 م مربع 18 * 13 بطراز عربي


----------



## سليم نزال ساجت (21 أبريل 2010)

شكر لكم ودمتم


----------



## يوسف محمد سعيد (5 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم اريد رسم خريطة لمنزل مساحتة 76 متر ليس مربع الشكل بل هو على هيئة حرف t وليس متساوى الاضلاع


----------



## rraid6 (5 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم ابحث عن خريطة بناء بطول 20 متر وعرض 13.5 متر تحوي هول واستقبال و مطبخ مع غرفتين نوم و ممر دخول 7 امتر ارجو الرد السريع وارسال الخريطة على الايميل وجزيتم خيرا


----------



## halan (5 يوليو 2010)

مرحبا اخواني واخواتي انا عضو جديد وارجو ان تقبلوني صديقة الكم


----------



## مهندس بترول 2 (14 يوليو 2010)

ممكن خريطة منزل ابعادة 13*16 مع طابق ثاني مع تصميم واجهه اذا امكن اكون جدا ممنون
hurry plz..............


----------



## sameh_majeed (18 يوليو 2010)

مع ملاحظة اخيره ,,ان شركات تصنيع المصاعد و السلالم المتحركة تملك برنامج جاهز يحتوي على كل الانواع المنتجات و ابعادها و اشكالها المختلف, و كل اللي على الزبون ان يختار شكل المصعد والسلم و حجمه وووووالخ ,تلقائيا ,
اذ ان هذه التفاصيل لا تحتاج الى مهندسين تصاميم خاصه ,لان كل شركة تضع في متطلبات الانشاء تفاصيل انشائية معينه تتناسب و نوع المنتج و حجمه ,,,
مع الشكر و التقدير للكل


----------



## abas111 (14 أكتوبر 2010)

ايضا عندي نفس الطلب ممكن تزويدي بخريطة بناء عملية (تصميم بيت عراقي ) وليس غربي لمساحة 200م ، واجهة 10م وعمق 20


----------



## مهندس فادي قيصر (16 أكتوبر 2010)

والله يزيدكم من العلم 
"وتعاونوا على البر والتقوى


----------



## المحاسنة (17 أكتوبر 2010)

اخواني.....
اذا بالامكان تزويدي بمخطط لمنزل مكون من طابق واحد و لا تزيد مساحته عن 140 متر مربع و فيه المواصفات التالية:
- غرفة نوم عدد 3
- غرفة نوم ماستر 
- حمام ماستر
- حمام مشترك
-غرفة غسيل 
-مطبخ

و لك جزيل الشكر


----------



## برنس القصيم (17 أكتوبر 2010)

تحيه للجميع واتشرف ان اكون احد المنتسبين الى هذا الملتقى المبارك ​ 
اتمنى منكم مساعدتي في مخطط منزل يتكون من دور واحد فقط بمسطح لايتجاوز 210 م مربع والاطوال لايهم لأن الارض واسعه ولله الحمد ولكن الفلوس ماهناش هههه ويتكون من الاتي ​ 
قسم الرجال ​ 
1/ مجلس رجال تكون مساحته بين 4.5 *6 الى 5*6 ​ 
2/ مقلط ............................4*5​ 
3 / دورة مياه رجال مع مغاسل ​ 
قسم النساء ​ 
4 / غرفة نوم خاصه مع دورة المياه وتكون بمساحه تقريبيه 4*5 من غير مساحة الحمام الله يكرمكم ​ 
5/ غرفة اطفال 4*4.5 ​ 
6/ مجلس نساء بمساحة 4*5 ودورة مياه ومغاسل يكونون منفصلين عن بعض ​ 
7/ صاله اذا امكن بأي اطوال ​ 
مطبخ لايقل عن 4*4 ومستودع اضافي ​ 
المداخل تكون مستقله يعني مدخل الرجال في جهه والنساء في اخرى ​ 
والله يسعدكم جميع يارب ​


----------



## برنس القصيم (21 أكتوبر 2010)

برنس القصيم قال:


> تحيه للجميع واتشرف ان اكون احد المنتسبين الى هذا الملتقى المبارك ​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
يااخوان ممكن مساعدتي لو سمحتم​


----------



## shamall77 (2 نوفمبر 2010)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخواني المهندسين الكرام 
ارجو منكم تزويدي بخارطة منزل بمساحة 200 م الواجهه 8 م والعمق 25م وان يكون بطابقين ولكم مني جزيل الشكر 
ارجو السرعة في الرد*​


----------



## shalaby fayed (2 نوفمبر 2010)

اسعد الله مسأكم ايها النخبه العظيمه من مهندسينا الافذاذ برجاء التكرم بمساعدتى برسم منزل صغير واجهه 70و8 بعمق
50و8 مع وجود جيران من ثلاث اتجهات وجزاكم الله خيرا مع العلم انه سيكون متعدد الطوابق وشكرا لكم معروفكم .......


----------



## بشتيوان1982 (15 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا و ارجو من الله ان بوفقكم


----------



## الباشاوليد (20 نوفمبر 2010)

اريد تصميم لمنزل بمساحة 70متر العرض 7 متر والطول 10 متر على أن تكون الواجهه هى ال 7 متر 
مطلوب حجرتين وحمام ومطبخ


----------



## ايناس سند (25 نوفمبر 2010)

ارجو من اعضاء هذا المنتدى بتزويدي بتصميم داخلي لمنزل مساحته 180م واريد ان يكون فيه 3 غرف ومطبخ وصالون وصالة وحمامين وغرفة سفرة واريد في احدى الغرف ا ن يكون فيها حمامها الخاص غير الحمامين الاخرين ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## nooman11 (25 نوفمبر 2010)

*طلب مساعدة*

اخواني اللي معاه مخطط لمبنى وفيه موقف سيارات باكون شاكر جزيل الشكر 
واعذرونا لو اثقلت عليكم​


----------



## عمر الحميد (1 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم *****ارجو تزويدي بتصميم درج داخلي لفيلا صغيره والف شكر


----------



## قتيبة العزيز (3 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم 
ممكن خريطة بناء منزل لمساحة بيت 75 متر العرض 8.333 متر والطول 9 متر. مع الشكر


----------



## قتيبة العزيز (3 فبراير 2011)

*خريطة منزل*

السلام عليكم 
أرجو من السادة المهندسين مساعدتي بالحصول على خريطة بناء لمنزل مساحة 75 مت الواجه 8.333متر والنزال 9 متر مع .


----------



## قدوري الحلو (4 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم 
ممكن خريطه بناء بيت مساحة 22* 7.85 متر ذو طابقين و اخوكم قدوري الحلو


----------



## zamaan (27 فبراير 2011)

اغلب الطلبات تتعلق بخرائط 200 متر والافضل عمل مخططات وطرحها والاختيار منها 
( طبعا الكلام موجه لذوي الخبره بالمجال)


----------



## الوافي 2872 (27 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم اريد منكم التكرم بعرض او اطلاعي على موقع يوجد فيه خرائط للمنازل من دورين 
ولكم تحياتي


----------



## باسم الجنابي (16 يونيو 2011)

ارجو منكم تزويدي بخارطة منزل بمساحة 250 م الواجهه 10 م والعمق 25م وان يكون بطابقين ولكم مني جزيل الشكر


----------



## باسم الجنابي (22 يونيو 2011)

ارجو منكم تزويدي بخارطة منزل بمساحة 200 م الواجهه 10 م والعمق 20م وان يكون بطابقين ولكم مني جزيل الشكر


----------



## المستشار99 (24 يونيو 2011)

20,07


 
10,06 12,19
 

 20,40 










الشارع العام


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
كرما ممكن تزويدي بخريطة عمارة مكون من شقتين 
​


----------



## المستشار99 (24 يونيو 2011)

http://www.m5zn.com/uploads/2011/6/24/photo/062411040614406q4jf578x5h8w5.jpg


----------



## raheem hameed abd (24 يونيو 2011)

تحية طيبة . الاخوة الاعزاء 
*السلام عليكم يرجى تزويدنا بخرائط بناء عراقية لارض مساحتها 200م / 10عرض و 20 طول من طابق واحد .مع التقدير*​


----------



## مريم جمال (9 أغسطس 2011)

*mema99j*

اريد خارطة بيت مساحته 200م مكون من طابقين وكم تكلفة هذا البيت:20:


----------



## حلوة البرمجة (5 سبتمبر 2011)

السلآم عليكم حبايب 

اطلب منكم خارطه عراقيه بمساحه 200 متر

واجهه 10 ونزال 20 متر .. اضافه الى هذا يكون ركن على فرعين

اطلب غرفه واحده جوة والبقيه يكون مفتوح مثل التصاميم التركيه

ومن طابقين .. طابق الفوك 3 غرف وايضاأ واجهه رائعه من الدرجه الاولى

انتظركم بفااااااااااااارغ الصبر ...

تحياتي ~ دودو


----------



## زياد المولى (15 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم انا صديق جديد ارجو قبولي صديق الى هادة الطبقة المثقفة واالعالمة حفضهم اللة


----------



## زياد المولى (15 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم اريد خارطة منزل 200م 10 واجة 20 عمق الارض محاطة بمنازل من ثلاث اتجاهات ارغب بغرفة واحدة في الطابق الول وصالة مفتوحة وستقبال ومطبخ وثلاث غرف في الطابق الثاني مع بالكونات واريدها جميلة جدددددددددددددددددددن وشكرن


----------



## الحياة امراة (15 سبتمبر 2011)

يا شباب ممكن خرائط؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## مصطفى حسين الطويبى (3 أكتوبر 2011)

رجاء خاص عمل حلقة نقاش تضم جميع اطياف نخبة من المهندسين لنقاش فى اعمال التصاميم لان موضوع ولكم التوفبق


----------



## نورحسام (27 نوفمبر 2011)

اريد خريطه منزل مساحة 200م والواجه 10م العمق20م بقرب وقت ارجوكم


----------



## احمد العراقي 84 (25 ديسمبر 2011)

ارجو المساعده . اني عندي قطعه ارض مساحه 150م واجهه 7.5 م ونزال يعني العمق 20م ورايد ابني عليهه بيت ارضي يشمل غرفتين نوم وموزع (هول) واستقبال (غرفه ضيوف) واكيد مطبخ وحمام ويكون التواليت خارجي . بالاضافه الى الدرج يكون خارجي ايضا يعني البيت بدون بيتونه . اكون ممنون اذا اكو خريطه مرتبه وحلوه اني اهم شي عندي اتكون بيهه غرفتين نوم . وشاكر تعاونكم ولكم التوفيق [email protected]


----------



## حيدر فرحان (3 فبراير 2012)

شكرا


----------



## بلال الجبوري (24 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم اريد خريطه لبناء منزل مساحته70متر الواجهه8متر والنزال 8.75


----------



## qaisalkurdy (27 فبراير 2012)

ارجوا مراسلتي عالايميل وساقوم بارسال المخطط لك


----------



## angham sa (23 سبتمبر 2012)

*مرحبا
اريد تقرير عن الخرسانة الطرية
مع جزيل الشكر...
*


----------



## angham sa (23 سبتمبر 2012)

_*مرحبا
اذا ممكن خريطة بيت 300م2*
*تكون فيها 3 غرف نوم , استقبال , مطبخ, صالة فيها درج حلزوني 
محتاجتها باقرب وقت ممكن
مع الف شكر...:34:*_


----------



## tariqziad (25 سبتمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ممكن اطلب طلب صغير من حضراتكم عندي قطعة ارض مساحته 348 متر واجهة 12.5 ونزال 27.5 اريد ان اجعلها بيتين بواجه واحدة ممكت خريطة جميلة ومتطورة لهذه القطعة وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## samer alhamadany (17 يونيو 2013)

اريد خريطة منزل واجهة 7 متر وعمق 14 متر وبطابقين


----------



## ززيزو (21 يونيو 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
لدى قطعة ارض مساحتها 20*20 متر مربع اريد مساعدتك للحصول على خريطه منزل عادى مناسبه بمساحة مسطح 230 متر مربع تشمل 3 غرف نوم واخرى رئيسيه متبوعه بحمام داخلى + مطبخ+حمام+ صالتين استقبال رجال ونساء + دوره مياه لصالة الرجال حفظكم الله + جراج للسياره.
علما بان المنزل محاط بجيران من ثلاث اتجاهات وشكرا للجميع
وبارك الله فى الجميع:75:


----------



## benmasaud (27 يونيو 2013)

السلام عليكم
ممكن طلب بسيط
تصميم مبنى مكون من
3غرف نوم ( 1 ماستر حمام خاص داخلي -2 غرف نوم بحمام مشترك )
صالة معيشة 
غرفة استقبال 
غرفة مكتبة صغيرة 
مطبخ 
درج


----------



## benmasaud (27 يونيو 2013)

ملاحظة
يفضل ان يكون المخطط باقل مساحة ممكنة ومقبولة 
وشكرا على جهودكم


----------



## النادر711 (26 يوليو 2013)

يعطيكم العافيه 
والشكر لكل القائمين على المنتدى

ممكن مخطط فله مساحه مسطح البناء 200م


----------



## abbasizaat (31 مارس 2014)

اخوان المنتدى الطيبة
ارجو تزويدي بخريطة بناء مساحة 200متر واجهة 15متر بدون حديقة تحتوي 2غرف نوم كبيرة مع فائق شكري وتقديري


----------



## البرهوم (3 مارس 2017)

جزاكم الله


----------



## mohamad96s (1 مايو 2017)

اذا سمحتو انا عضو جديد هنا ..أريد مخططات دار الأوبرا دمنهور بمصر .. ممكن حد يساعدني


----------

